# Off road campers



## ccbiggz (Mar 28, 2013)

Does anybody have any experience or opinions about some of the off road type campers that are out there? I'm talking about the Fleetwood Evolution, Starcraft RT series, Jayco Baja or any other brands similar to these.  I'm thinking about buying a pop up camper but the places I'd like to use it are off the beaten path.


----------



## Davis31052 (Apr 1, 2013)

You might want to check this forum.

Lots of information.

http://www.popupportal.com/


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Apr 1, 2013)

Little Guy makes an off road camper - my father has one. Even has all terrain tires and a Pintle Hook to connect to a 4x4 Jeep. The belly of the camper has a protective metal plate covering. Has a kitchen in the galley and full heat&air conditioning system. Great little setup. He got it from Chilhowee RV outside Knoxville, TN.


----------



## Rick Blane (Apr 1, 2013)

My 4x4 pickup with a truck tent and I'm good to go most places.  If you want more comfort a slide in pop up for my truck would give more comfort with the same legs.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 1, 2013)

I got a 14' shasta (old 'un), that I cut the sprang saddles  off and put them on top of the axle. A set of shackes like we put on cars back in the '70s, and I got enough ground clearence to go where I need/want to go around here !!!


----------



## ccbiggz (Apr 3, 2013)

Greg. I thought about doing that to one of the campers out there.


----------



## ccbiggz (Apr 3, 2013)

The Little Guy looks pretty cool.


----------



## Tank1202 (Apr 4, 2013)

Stay away from the Fleetwoods. They have some issues from the factory. The roof is made out of a material that Will crack. Cousing water damage. The factory tires will loose their tread, cousing extreme damage to the underside of the camper. I know this because it happened to me. Fleetwood is no longer in the pop-up business. So no one to go to or after. Like you posted, theirs other out there. I loved mine before this happened. Great idea for the outdoorsman. Just not the Fleetwood. JMO


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 12, 2013)

Tank1202 said:


> Stay away from the Fleetwoods. They have some issues from the factory. The roof is made out of a material that Will crack. Cousing water damage. The factory tires will loose their tread, cousing extreme damage to the underside of the camper. I know this because it happened to me. Fleetwood is no longer in the pop-up business. So no one to go to or after. Like you posted, theirs other out there. I loved mine before this happened. Great idea for the outdoorsman. Just not the Fleetwood. JMO



How about the A-Frame hard side popups?

gt40


----------



## Tank1202 (Jul 11, 2013)

GT-40 GUY said:


> How about the A-Frame hard side popups?
> 
> gt40



Not sure about the a frames. SORRY


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 13, 2013)

I believe for the cost, and I am very budget minded..  I would buy a regular pop up.  Then mount new springs and bigger tires over axle rather than under.  As previously mentioned.  I had a pop up and that was my plan.  But it was a fleetwood and guess what?  I needed some stuff and well it was EXTREMELY hard to get parts.  I no longer own said camper.  I upgraded to a 25' TT.  So, no offroading for me now.


----------

